
New York (1960) - mstats
https://classic.esquire.com/article/1960/7/1/new-york
======
jetrink
The page wouldn't load for me, so here's an archive of the archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190313030123/https://classic.e...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190313030123/https://classic.esquire.com/article/1960/7/1/new-
york)

------
dayofthedaleks
And now I understand why Charlie Rose had Gay Tealese on his show at every
possible opportunity through the 90s.

His prose captures mood masterfully.

------
kough
Doesn't work with javascript..

